# Extreme peptide $1500 giveaway and sale!!



## TwisT (May 24, 2011)

*Extremepeptide???s Sale of the century!*

Extreme Peptide is giving away *$1550* worth of prizes!

Please read this carefully as the rules are easy but detailed!

*From now until July 1st everything is discounted 15%. Use the code 15offall to take 15% off at checkout.*

This discount is in addition to our normal monthly specials!

****All orders to the usa over 300$ get free shipping****

* ***All orders to Canada over 300$ get free Express shipping****

* ***All international orders over 300$ get a free Express shipping upgrade. Just pay for regular shipping!****

Here is where the fun begins! Please read this carefully.

*We will be giving away $1550 worth of free products from our store  and it will be based upon your order number. You must be the closest to  this order number without going over to win the prize.*

Example if  order number  1500 is the winner you must get order 1500 if  there is no order 1500 then we will look for 1499 etc.. to win. 1501  will not work. These order must be paid before *july 1st when we will announce the winners and award prizes*.

If by chance no one hits the number on the dot then we will look to the  next lowest number for the winner. There will be only one winner per  prize.

Here are the winning order numbers!  Prizes range from $50 - $450 of product *SHIPPED FREE!*

*

Order # 4000
Order # 4200
Order # 4400
Order # 4600
Order # 4800
Order # 5100
Order # 5350
Order # 5600
Order # 5800
Order # 6000
*

The winners will be given their pick of anything they want from our store up to the amount they have won.
It will be shipped to them free of charge!

Your order number will be on the top of your paid invoice that will be emailed to you.
If you have questions please contact a rep for answers.

*Before you do that though please re-read the above as its very simple to understand.*

We are very close to order # 4000 right now and will hit it in the next few days.

*Important* - We will not answer any  emails asking what order number we are at. We dont have the man power  for this task. The only way to find out is to order.

Best of luck everyone and most of all have fun!


*PLEASE NOTE: WE CANNOT ALTER ALREADY SUBMITTED ORDERS. WE APOLOGIZE  FOR THIS. PLEASE DONT EMAIL US ASKING US TO APPLY THE CODE TO AN ALREADY  SUBMITTED ORDER. THIS CODE APPLIES TO NEW ORDERS ONLY.*


*BE SURE TO VISIT EXTREME PEPTIDE NOW AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF SOME OF THE BEST PRICES IN THE INDUSTRY!*


*AND DONT FORGET THAT ALL ORDERS PLACED BEFORE 2 PM OF IN STOCK ITEMS GET SAME*​


----------

